# How to create a mongodb user with password



## Alain De Vos (Jul 6, 2021)

All my attempts to create a mongodb user with a password have failed. How do you do it ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2021)

Enable Access Control
					






					docs.mongodb.com
				




Don't use MongoDB myself, but the documentation looks pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 7, 2021)

It seemed mongodb does not work well with flags specified in rc.conf.
It works fine when started manually. Probably a minor bug.


----------

